# Name Spelling Error on Vignette/ Entry Clearance



## Bnn34 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi,
I received my passport by post today with a 30 days entry clearance Spouse Visa and a letter stating I have 10 days from the date I arrive in the UK to get my BRP.
The problem is that both the Vignette and the Letter have my name spelled wrong, with only a letter missing on one of my surnames. I already have my flight booked for next week and I've been apart from my husband for 4 months already so I've made up my mind that I will fly with it as it is and get it fixed when in the UK.

I will bring my application with me and all my documents- all have my name correctly spelt. f they have a minimal good sense they will see it is a genuine mistake made by the entry clearance officer. 
My question is: Are there big chances that they will stop me getting through in the border? 

I really can't believe after asking for a hundred documents they are capable of making such a mistake. Have anyone else being in the same situation?


----------



## Bnn34 (Apr 18, 2016)

That's the information I've found on the Gov website: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...b19/correcting-an-incorrect-endorsement-ecb19

Guidance
Correcting an incorrect endorsement: ECB19

Updated 19 May 2016

Contents
ECB19.1: required entry clearance amendments
ECB19.2: action by UKVI International Sheffield

1. ECB19.1: required entry clearance amendments
If an applicant finds, after they’ve arrived in the UK, that their visa has been issued with an incorrect endorsement they can request to have it amended. This can be done directly or through a representative or sponsor.

If the error is on a biometric residence permit (BRP) the applicant must report the problem online.

If the error relates to a vignette endorsement the applicant should contact UKVI International Sheffield.

They must include a scan of the vignette with the email.

If the applicant contacts the decision making centre (DMC) direct they should be asked to submit the request as above.

2. ECB19.2: action by UKVI International Sheffield
UKVI International will consider if an endorsement error has been made.

They aim to consider amendments within 5 working days.

If there is an error, it will be changed free of charge.

The applicant will be asked to send their passport and a recent passport sized photograph to the below address for a replacement vignette to be issued.

Sheffield Visa Section 
PO Box 3468 
Sheffield 
S3 8WA


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just follow the instructions, but it's as well to draw immigration officer's attention to it and inform what you intend to do.


----------



## Bnn34 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Joppa!

If i draw immigration officers attention to it would it not be a problem that in the guidance it says: "if an applicant finds, AFTER THEY HAVE ARRIVED IN THE UK, that their visa has been issued with an incorrect endorsement they can request to have it amended." ?

I've seen other posts where you advise people on fixing it before travel to the uk. Is this guidance a new info for you as well or have you heard of other people that have travelled to the uk with spelling errors on their entry clearance?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's relatively new. While it's best to fix it before travel, if you don't have time (it will take some weeks), do it after arrival in UK. A spelling mistake, after all, so it's not a major issue but still needs to be corrected.


----------



## Bnn34 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot! Thats a big relief!

When I arrive in the UK should I get my BRP first and then report the error online? Or should I report the error on my vignette to UKVI International Sheffield straight away before getting the BRP?

I know the instructions say I should amend the vignette, but as in my case it is only a temporary vignette (30 days entry clearance) and I will be already in the uk, I was wondering if the right thing to do would be to get the BRP and then report the error? I imagine people who ask to amend their vignette don't have BRPs, so that is their actual visa.

Please correct me if I am wrong Joppa that is all my own supposition.


"If the error is on a biometric residence permit (BRP) the applicant must report the problem online.

If the error relates to a vignette endorsement the applicant should contact UKVI International Sheffield."


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd say correct the vignette error first, and then they will issue a new BRP.


----------



## alex_cube (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello! Did you correct the vignette first in the end or just replaced the BRP after you got it? I have the same problem and don't really want to contact Sheffield because they might ask me to send my passport back which will take ages. I'd rather fix it after my arrival if it's possible.
Many thanks!


----------

